# e2fsprogs geblockt - emerge geht nicht mehr

## latenightsurfer

hallo,

ich hatte/hab das problem das portage sys-fs/e2fsprogs geblockt hat, habe dann wie im englischen beschrieben folgendes versucht: 

emerge --oneshot --nodeps sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs sys-fs/e2fsprogs && emerge -C sys-libs/com_err sys-libs/ss

das problem ist jetzt das mir die 2 librariers fehlen und ich diese nicht re-emergen kann.  ... emerge funktionert grad nicht da immer bei wget ein fehlermeldung auf die library bezogen kommt

kann mir einer sagen wie ich das problem beheben kann, so das mein system wieder läuft?

wäre wichtig, das ich das system bald wieder zum laufen bringen...

tia

----------

## Dragonix

emerge funktionert grad nicht da immer bei wget ein fehlermeldung auf die library bezogen kommt 

du kannst die ja datein auch händisch runterladen und dann nach /usr/portage/distfiles kopieren - sonst kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, sry  :Sad: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> emerge funktionert grad nicht da immer bei wget ein fehlermeldung auf die library bezogen kommt 
> 
> du kannst die ja datein auch händisch runterladen und dann nach /usr/portage/distfiles kopieren - sonst kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, sry 

 

Ja, das funktioniert. Hab ich damals auch so machen müssen, da ich einer der ersten war die in diese Falle getappt sind  :Wink: 

Mit emerge -pf nachschauen was es laden muss, dies mit einem Browser von Hand laden und in die distfiles verschieben.

Dann alles neubauen was von den geänderten Libs abhing (wget und der Rest, auf die use flags achten, ich glaub kerberos war da hauptsächlich betroffen, ich musste alles mit dem flag neubauen plus einiges weiteres), mit revdep-rebuild rumspielen, das übliche halt  :Wink: 

----------

## latenightsurfer

hmm da hätte ich eigentlich auch drauf kommen können  :Very Happy:  ... naja atm is die kiste noch am kompilieren aber sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus ...

----------

